# What is your favourite UFC finish ever?



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Just watching UFC 100 greatest fights and it got to number 18, Chuck vs Tito 1, and I got to thinking 'I think that is my favourite finish EVER in the UFC.'

it's at 1:02 of this video:







What is your favourite UFC finish ever?



EDIT:Honourable mention to Scott smith vs Pete Sell


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pat Smith vs Rudyard Moncayo. For any old schoolers that was a brutal finish!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Gray Mayard vs. Rob Emerson


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Damian Maia vs Chael Sonnen


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Edson Barboza Vs Terry Etim


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Impossible to pick an absolute favourite, so this is just one that really sticks out to me.

Pete Sell vs Scott Smith


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

There are so many good ones, my most recent is Hendo-Bisping.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Pete Sell vs Scott Smith


Awesome. :thumbsup:

As you say, finding an absolute favourite is impossible.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Penn/Hughes 3.

Only time I've ever cried due to being so happy watching an MMA fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hughes vs Almeida, I just remembering that the fight was pretty much a foregone conclusion. Especially if there was a sub we all knew Hughes had lost, and then he pulls out and old school headlock choke and leaves a premiere BJJ specialist unconscious in the middle of the cage. I swear this fight surprised me more than GSP vs Serra did.


----------



## Coders03 (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe it was Pete Williams that kicked Mark Coleman in the face to knock him out many years ago, maybe not the best finish but one I have never forgot.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Henderson vs. Bisping. Never forget that moment. Such bliss.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Tito vs Bader
Rampage vs Liddell 2
Edgar vs Maynard 3

Some good'uns that were also high profile so easy to recall :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Edson Barboza Vs Terry Etim


One of my all time favs for sure!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Gary Goodridge - Paul Herrera
Phil Baroni - Dave Menne


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Although it wasn't spectacular in itself, you have to mention Silva vs Sonnen I, just for the whole context involved


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

So many great finishes.

Uh... how 'bout Gonzaga/CroCop? All the build-up with Mirco's head kicks, and... boom! Mirco blowing snot bubbles on the canvas with his leg all jacked up from a head kick.

.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

There's been so many. 

One that I'll always remember is when Rashad knocked out Chuck. Wasn't necessarily my favourite (was actually a pretty sad moment) but it was just so brutal, I remember hearing the thud as it landed.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Chael vs Maia
Cain vs Lesnar
Rory vs Nate
Cerrone vs Guillard

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried. I cannot pick 1. Here is the first few that popped in my head. Good mix of KO's, subs, and some just goo moments.

Chuck/Tito 1 - Because

Hendo/Bisping - If I had to pick just 1 this may be it.

Anderson/Sonnen 1 - I don't think I have ever had my jaw drop as far as when Silva sub'd him. Was one of the only moments where I got a real feeling that I didn't believe what I just saw. 

Nate Diaz double finger triangle over Batman.

Aldo knee KO over Mendes in Brazil.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nate Diaz double finger triangle over Batman.


Forgiving my casual fan stench for a moment... but what fight is this?

EDIT.
Of course... Ive got it. Wasn't aware of the Kurt nickname. good fun seeing it again:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WqcCr17lq4


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

JDS' Shoryuken finish of Werdum is one of my all time favourites. The frocity of it, as well as the moment when you see Werdum realize it's going to be lights out in a split second.

Mir vs Nogueira II also comes to mind.

And a recent one - Cerrone vs Guillard.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Nate vs. Pellegrino I think once he hooked the triangle.

in a little late


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Scott Smith vs. Pete Sell!


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Mir vs Big Nog 2. Mir's subs are just so damn brutal. Hughes vs Trigg 2 is a close second.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe not my favourite but its by far the most underated/overlooked finish ever, Marquardt v Gouveia, Marquardt finished him with like a 10+ strike combo and every strike was different, It had everything.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Andersons front kick to Vitor's face is epic.

I also will never forget when wandy ko jardine. was a good moment. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

DJ Syko said:


> Maybe not my favourite but its by far the most underated/overlooked finish ever, Marquardt v Gouveia, Marquardt finished him with like a 10+ strike combo and every strike was different, It had everything.


Yeah, that looked straight out of Tekken.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

WHAT!!! I cant believe im the first to say this... Vitor vs Wand...


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

One that always springs to mind for me is Shane Carwin vs Frank Mir. Dem brutal uppercuts and dat late stoppage!


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Tito-Bader. Absolutely brilliant moment.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Is it Hughes Trigg 1 that Matt gets tagged in the balls and the ref doesn't see it? At the time some people talked alittle trash about how Trigg was going to beat Hughes, anyway exciting fight.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Is it Hughes Trigg 1 that Matt gets tagged in the balls and the ref doesn't see it? At the time some people where talking about how Trigg was going to beat Hughes, anyway exciting fight.


Hughes vs Trigg 2 was the nut shot fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> Hughes vs Trigg 2 was the nut shot fight.


The best part was Rogan calling him out on it in the post fight interview.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Hendo vs Bisping
Machida vs Couture
Fedor vs Arlovski


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

not even a fan of Mir but his finish against Big Nog had me cheering like a lunatic.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

tommydaone said:


> One that always springs to mind for me is Shane Carwin vs Frank Mir. Dem brutal uppercuts and dat late stoppage!


That's deffo in my top 5!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

It's a tough choice between Leben getting completely schooled by Anderson Silva or Bisping getting his head knocked off by Hendo. Both knockouts were just beautiful and I can watch them all day long.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

aerius said:


> It's a tough choice between Leben getting completely schooled by Anderson Silva or Bisping getting his head knocked off by Hendo. Both knockouts were just beautiful and I can watch them all day long.


I thought about Silva- Leben at first but went with Hendo-Bisping..
Both are beautiful.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I think mine is probably Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin 1.

This was the moment we all realized that this guy is from another planet. And it was one of those things too that, nobody thought that Franklin was bad afterwards ...it was just Silva is just _that _good.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hendo Bisping is far ahead in the first. Second it really close between a few. Korean Zombie twister, Mir on Nog 2(dont flame plz), Silva vs Belfort/Sonnen 1

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine had to be BJ Penn Hughes 1, then came Hendo Bisbing, and trailing in third GSP Hughes II.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mir vs. Nogueira II


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

anderson vrs vitor would have to rate in my top couple.

if only because its such a unique clean knockout


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Silva/Sonnen due to how and when it happened

Jon Jones' brutal choke out of Machida. It was like watching a heartless machine. 

Barboza/Etim- statue of Liberty anyone


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

there are tons of great flash KOs.. but for my favorite (earned finish) i would say edgar vs. maynard 3. maybe cain vs lesnar. maybe mir vs. nog 2?


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Got to go with Franklin vs Quarry. The way Franklin slipped the jab and planted that left straight starting from his right foot was BEAUTIFUL.

The Hughes vs Trigg 2 RNC also deserves a mention from the zombie like comeback Hughes made.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Andre Roberts over Ron Waterman UFC 21.

Roberts was my favorite UFC fighter ever, pure beast.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

BJ Penn kneeing Sean Sherk into another dimension.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

As a fan, Rashad knocking out Chuck was one of the best moments I've had as a MMA fan. Nobody thought Rashad would win at all, and nobody could have predicted a one punch knockout. I was jumping on chairs I tell ya.

Outside of that, Anderson Silva stopping Chris Leben. That "WTF?" moment I had was the first time I realized that there are fighters that reached a level that they resemble movie stars in real life. The amount of beatdown that took place in under 1 minute is epic.


----------



## Corey Inn (Aug 15, 2011)

The 6 second swing between Cheick Kongo being declared legally dead in most countries to knocking Pat Barry's consciousness into outer space. (Surprised nobody mentioned this one)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lots and a lots of great posts everybody. Keep it going. 

Posted one earlier...here's another. Matthew Riddle vs Chris Clements arm triangle choke. That was a video game style timing, transition, and execution from an UNLIKELY fighter.

Oh...Frank Shamrock vs Igor. This is the only fight I can think of where a professional fighter was not only knocked out, but had his fight career end. Some of you might not know, but Frank Shamrock was the original protype MMA athlete who had grappling, submissions, striking, and conditioning all wrapped into one. He was one bad ass mofo! 
He'll be in the Hall Of Fame eventually. 

Broken collar bone


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Corey Inn said:


> The 6 second swing between Cheick Kongo being declared legally dead in most countries to knocking Pat Barry's consciousness into outer space. (Surprised nobody mentioned this one)


you beat me too it that is one of my favorites too.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Lots and a lots of great posts everybody. Keep it going.
> 
> Posted one earlier...here's another. Matthew Riddle vs Chris Clements arm triangle choke. That was a video game style timing, transition, and execution from an UNLIKELY fighter.
> 
> ...


Yes the Shamrock brothers (ken and Frank) were the original MMA fights and the first to really put it all together and in their prime were probably the best in the world. 

Frank


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Oh...Frank Shamrock vs Igor. This is the only fight I can think of where a professional fighter was not only knocked out, but had his fight career end. Some of you might not know, but Frank Shamrock was the original protype MMA athlete who had grappling, submissions, striking, and conditioning all wrapped into one. He was one bad ass mofo!
> He'll be in the Hall Of Fame eventually.
> 
> Broken collar bone


Frank never gets the credit he deserves. He's more responsible than anyone for the way Mma looks today. He was the first guy to be a complete fighter. Also he did way more damage to Igor than just a broken collar bone, it did major damage to his neck and spine as well, I believe it ruptures discs or something. He also owns the two shortest title fights in Ufc history as well. Won the title on 18 seconds and defended it against Igor in 22. Tito is next when he slammed tanned in 30.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

lol maybe I should quote that video one more time so it shows up 4 times on one page? (editing quotes ftw)



luckbox said:


> BJ Penn kneeing Sean Sherk into another dimension.


Ohhhh that was a good one!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Penn vs Stevenson. Joe lying there in a pool of blood literally crying afterwards. It's absolutely crazy.

Lyoto vs Couture. My favourite MMA kick KO ever. Over Silva/Belfort and Barbosa/Etim.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

just remembered how much I enjoyed this one:


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Babalu vs David Heath (not so much the extended time on the choke) 
Palhares vs Ivan Salaverry
AA vs Tim Sylvia I
JDS vs Werdum or anyone else.

also already mentioned:
Phil Baroni vs Dave Menne
Anderson vs Vitor


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> Chael vs Maia
> Cain vs Lesnar
> Rory vs Nate
> Cerrone vs Guillard
> ...


Rory won by UD against Nate. 

Unless you are talking about Rory Markham who got beaten up by Nate? I doubt it though considering all the other fighters on the left hand side were the winners.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who would LOVE to see Rory Vs Nick?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I would thoroughly enjoy Nick V Rory.

Nate Marquardt's finish on Gouveia back at UFC 95 was awesome.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Kongo vs Barry.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

locnott said:


> I thought about Silva- Leben at first but went with Hendo-Bisping..
> Both are beautiful.


Same.

Also

Sell/Smith
Kongo/Barry
Fedor/a few guys


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Kinda surprised nobody mentioned this one yet. 






Or Evans vs Machida. The way he just flopped over after getting kicked in the head was awesome. 

A more recent one that I loved would be Nogueira vs Brendan Schaub. I think I liked that one more because of everything leading up to it than the knockout itself. Nog had been looking lackluster in his last few fights, and Schaub was coming off a win over another PRIDE legend in Cro Cop. I was fully expecting this fight to go the same way. All that coupled with the fight being in front of a great Brazil crowd made it an amazing moment.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Going old school here My favorite MMA finish has to be Ken shamrock vs matt Hume. In the end of the fight Ken literallypicked upmatt and fliped him the got the kamura victory 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5stbNT25_1g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


In the ufc I love watching the bisping vs hendo ko but if I am thinking about the right fight I may have to go frank vs jerky horn I think he pulled off a cool knee bar.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

A couple for me that I don't think I saw:
Liddell-Couture II and III
Rothwell-Schaub
Aldo-Swanson
Condit-Stun Gun
MacDonald-Torres
Condit-Hary-Condit got there a spilt sooner than Dan
A. Silva-Forrest Anderson clowned him before finishing him with ease.
Think of more will post later.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rich Franklin KOs Chuck Lidell with one of his arms broken. Amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Some other stuff I loved

Ferguson upkicking Edwards
Makdessi's spinning backfist on Kyle Watson
Phil Davis wonderlock on Tim Boetsch


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yves Edwards v josh Thomson, best head Kick ko ever. Also was the first UFC event I ever watched.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Yves Edwards v josh Thomson, best head Kick ko ever. Also was the first UFC event I ever watched.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


It was like...what ever landed was going to be amazing, Thompson's spinning backfist or Edwards Kick. Would of made for a sensational double knockout :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Barboza/Etim was epic obviously.
Machida/Couture
Silva/Belfort (Even though I am a MASSIVE Belfort fan)
Maia/Sonnen
Maia/Herman
Nick Diaz/Gomi (It being overturned was BS)
Big Nog/Schuab (Not because it was epic, but because it felt so good to see)
Evans/Salmon
Liddell/Babalu


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Lesnar beating Mir because I knew it was the biggest event in UFC history and being a Brock fan and hating Mir, that was rewarding to see. Another was Bones finishing off Shogun to win the title.

For fighters that I am not a fan of though, Silva's KO of Belfort has to take the cake.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> Chael vs Maia
> Cain vs Lesnar
> Rory vs Nate
> Cerrone vs Guillard
> ...


Rory didn't finish Nate, what the hell.

Matt Serra/GSP 1

And this:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Franklin/Liddell, so good I almost needed a cigarette afterwards


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Franklin/Liddell, so good I almost needed a cigarette afterwards


SHHH 

Dustin Hazelett vs Tamdan McCrory. Oh my what an armbar.

Not in the UFC, but Paul Daley vs Scott Smith was awesome as well.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

Machida/Couture
Barboza/Etim
Varner/Barboza
Thompson/Stittgen
Oliviera's calf slicer
Zombie's twister
McKenzie's guillotine
Mir's Kimura on Nog
Silva front kick and griffin knockout
Edgar/Maynard
Dos Santos/ Velasquez
Struve/ Herman
Royce/Shamrock
Diaz/ Pellegrino

(soon to come)
Magalhaes finishes Pokrajac
Swanson/Oliviera should end spectacularly
Diaz subbing Henderson


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

K R Y said:


> SHHH
> 
> Dustin Hazelett vs Tamdan McCrory. Oh my what an armbar.
> 
> Not in the UFC, but Paul Daley vs Scott Smith was awesome as well.


Ooooh thanks for reminding me, Dustin Hazelett/Josh Burkman


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Recently, I think my avatar speaks volumes of my fav knockouts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awSmJfuhbU

^No GIFs?










BONUS PRE-MMA


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just watched Tim Sylvia Vs Andrei Arlovski 2 to hype up the weekend fight. That ranks up there to me.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Just watched Tim Sylvia Vs Andrei Arlovski 2 to hype up the weekend fight. That ranks up there to me.


the first fight was also great.... too bad the third one was duller than watching yellow paint dry.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hellholming said:


> the first fight was also great.... too bad the third one was duller than watching yellow paint dry.


Yeah, watched it after. I haven't seen much of Tim Sylvia from back in the day but how did he not just KOed left right and centre? All he does is lean back and throw some combinations with his head away. An overhand right sounds about right. Arlovski has no chin either. Going to watch their receint line up of fights to get a prediction.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, watched it after. I haven't seen much of Tim Sylvia from back in the day but how did he not just KOed left right and centre? All he does is lean back and throw some combinations with his head away.


Dude was just bigger than everyone else at the time, and used his size to his advantage. His fight with Jeff Monson is also a snoozefest. He began playing it safe after he won the title back from Arlowski, before he had his arm snapped by Mir he was a pretty entertaining fighter.


----------

